# Odd Job



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For Christmas, my inlaws gave me an Odd Job marking tool by Garrett Wade. My first impression was that it was a trendy little gimmick. Today, I took the little guy out to the shop and decided to put it through the ringer to see exactly what had been given to me.









The original product comes with a 6" ruler but my inlaws also bought the 12" for me. The rulers are made of maple and are edged by brass inserts. Both seem very well made and after comparison with other rulers that I have, the markings appear to be accurate. One side of the rules are imperial measures and one side is metric (which I don't particularily have a use for)









The unit is compact and appears to be well built. I noticed that the rulers are not cut exactly at the 6" and 12" mark and in fact, they are about 1/16" longer. I think that for my use, I will be trimming the rulers to the exact measurements. The Odd Job, also comes complete with a level bubble, which I compared to my other levels. In a comparison, the bubble seems to be parallel with the 90 degree bottom surface. 










Using comparison to other squares, I drew test lines on scrap stock and checked for their squareness to the boards edge. All lines that were drawn with the Odd Job were 90 degrees to the boards edge. I tried adjusting the rules, changing the rules, adjusting the set screw tensions and reversing the rules. All tests showed the Odd Job to be true and square. I performed the same tests for the 45 degree surfaces and they passed with more than satifactory results.











I removed the ruler and tested the main brass body of the unit for squareness and proper 45 degrees edges. All were accurate. The scribing tool that comes with the Odd Job seems to be solid. Testing the mortise and tenon marking proved to be just fine although my test was not extensive and using this feature over time may prove otherwise. Using the Odd Job to mark arcs and circles is a little bit primitive, but it worked, none the less. The set screws all were easily adjustable and seemed to hold without slipping.

The "instructions" that came with the Odd Job were, to say the least, inadequate. I think that the company could have put a little more effort into this so-called manual. It was nothing more than a photo copied pamphlet. One other complaint that I noticed is that the markings on the rules could be a little bit darker to enable easier reading of the measurements.

All in all, this little guys will have a place in the shop. Angles seems accurate, adjustments are quick and repeatable. I don't think that it will be replacing my combo square at any time soon, but definitely useable for quick layout or possibly a permanent resident of my shop apron pocket.

Gimmick? Maybe. 
Does it do what it claims to do? Definitely. :thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice report Ken.
I thought I saw something on this tool awhile back, like it was a remake of an old tool. I could be mistaken though. Looks like a neat tool. Was it made in the USA?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Apparently, it is remake. The original Stanley #1 Odd Job was made from 1888 to the early 1930's. I'm not sure as to where it is made, but according to the quality of the fittings and the milling of the brass, I'm going to have to say that it was made in North America. The next time I am in the shop, I'm going to have a look and see if it says where it is made on it.


----------



## yremogtnom (Jun 3, 2017)

*The edge of the ruler isn't flush with 0 for a reason*

I wonder if the 1/16" at the edge isn't to allow you to align the ruler precicely at, say, 4" and be able to make a 4" arc - in other words, yes it has bit edge, but you actually use that notch at the end of the ruler when you measure out. Removing that bit at the end will make it less useful.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for the involved review. Sometimes family & friends "don't know what to give the person that (seems) to have everything". IMO those "specialty stores" do have a good selection of items for us that need to have something that is unique. Thanks for sharing, & be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

It appears the original was developed to use a folding rule:

http://vintageinternetpatents.com/stanley.html


----------

